# Prepaid Twincard ?



## Kreiseler (8 April 2017)

Wer weiss denn bei welchem Prepaid Anbiete in DE es eine zweite Simcard gibt ?
So für Handy und Tablet ?


----------



## jupp11 (8 April 2017)

https://www.prepaid-flat.net/eine-rufnummer-und-mehrere-sim-karten/


> Momentan gibt es Multi-SIM-Optionen leider nur für Verträge,* nicht aber für Prepaid-Tarife*. Damit wird diese Variante sicherlich für die Leute, die Prepaid bevorzugen weniger interessant.


----------

